

Show HN: See what is trending amongst friends - jcapote
http://trendingfor.me

======
bigboss
Great way to see what's trending in my twitter feed. I'd like to see a browser
plug-in with these features in the future. Nice Shave!

------
there
since your page basically shows nothing until you authenticate against twitter
(i didn't) you should show a grayed out image or something of some example
data of what it looks like once the user logs in.

